# official TUG 3rd T-shirt campaign "dont buy a Timeshare until you visit TUG!"



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2015)

http://teespring.com/timeshare-knowledge-t-shirt

This campaign has no difference in price setting it at 5shirts or more, so I set it to 5 and we should have no problem selling that many since it got tons of votes in the poll!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 22, 2015)

still need 2 more buyers to print this shirt if you want one!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 24, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> still need 2 more buyers to print this shirt if you want one!




Now you only need 1 more….


----------



## silentg (May 24, 2015)

My DH  does not approve of my shirt, he likes this design better! I am going to wear my new shirt by the pool and on check in and have a photo taken with it on. It will fit nicely over my swimsuit.  I am the Tug member, DH loves timeshares and brags to everyone that I am the timeshare Queen!  So he will get used to my new shirt! As long as he is enthusiastic about our vacations and how I plan them, I wear what I like!
Silentg


----------



## Gaozhen (May 24, 2015)

*And......*

...#5


----------



## Sandy (May 24, 2015)

*I already received my shirt*

For the previous campaign: 
"I paid more for this T-Shirt..." I was surprised because they said the delivery would be by June 2nd. 

Good, fast delivery. I plan to wear the shirt at the upcoming trip to MB at HIVC HIVC Southbeach resort next week. 

I will take a photo for the promotion and send it in.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 25, 2015)

looks like this one completed as well, so shirts should arrive within the next few weeks.

shall go take a look at what the next tshirt slogan should be!


----------



## jancpa (May 26, 2015)

I am interested in Slogan #2.  Any chance of a reorder?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2015)

number 2 seems to be the most popular by far!  If a few more are interested i can do another 5 shirt campaign!


----------



## jancpa (May 27, 2015)

That's great.  Just let me know when.


----------



## jancpa (May 29, 2015)

I ordered mine yesterday.  Thanks!


----------



## riverdees05 (May 29, 2015)

Is it possible to get colors beside white?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2015)

I can create campaigns for other color shirts, but they are more expensive to print on.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 1, 2015)

Just got mine! Love it!


----------

